# Solved: msxml3a.dll



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me (in layman's terms) what this dynamic link is used for, or why I may need it? (msxml3a.dll)

I know it is a shared .dll. I read about it at the Microsoft site, but I don't get it.

When I google it, I get mixed results - which is why I am here ... a few results claim it is, (or was part of) Spyware (Spyware.SafeSurfing.)? Some results say it is part of Malware group - Downloader Drev A. Also, it monitors user Internet activity and private information and sends stolen data to a hacker site.

Thanks.

_Ps. I initially posted this in the WindowsXP forum, but then I wasn't certain if this may be the place for this type of inquiry. So, when someone yelss at me, I will delete whichever post is in the incorrect place, ok?_


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did your antivirus or anti-spyware program flag the file as infected? I looked at the Microsoft article and unfortunatetly it didnt give a path to the file, that would be helpful to determine if yours is a MS file or something else.

Most antivirus and antispyware are signature driven, so if it were me I would trust what the antivirus / antispyware say.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you have the Microsoft XML Parser installed then the file would belong to that. It can be installed by malware but even then the file itself is not malicious but is used by the malware for malicious purposes.

http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2005-050804-2316-99&tabid=2

If you right-click the file there should be a version tab showing it belongs to Microsoft.

You could always upload the file to Jotti's for an analysis by several of the anti-virus companies to be sure:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

My computer says it doesn't have that .dll anymore. I did a search for it also, and it isn't there.

Do I need it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here please.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

ABC Amber Word2Excel Converter
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
AIM 6
AOL Setup
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
APC PowerChute Business Edition Agent
APC PowerChute Business Edition Console
APC PowerChute Business Edition Server
Apple Software Update
Atari Arcade Hits 1
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
Automotix (remove only)
Avanquest update
Avery Wizard 3.0
AVG Free 8.0
BookWorm Deluxe 1.01
CCleaner (remove only)
Click to DVD 2.0.03 Menu Data
Click to DVD 2.4.12
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
DiscWizard for Windows
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD Shrink 3.2
DVgate Plus
eFax Messenger 4.1
FileMaker Pro 7
FLV Player 2.0, build 24
GdiplusUpgrade
GIGARANGE USB Utility (KX-TG57 Series)
Google Earth
Google Video Player
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HP Document Viewer 5.3
HP Image Zone 5.3
HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3
Image Converter 2
Imagicon
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
InterVideo WinDVD for VAIO
Ipswitch WS_FTP Pro Uninstall
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Java DB 10.3.1.4
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 Update 4
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 3.1 (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech Audio Echo Cancellation Component
Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7
Logitech QuickCam
Logitech Video Enumerator
Logitech® Camera Driver
MDI2PDF 2.4
Media Center Karaoke Plug-in
Memory Stick Formatter
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886904)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft Money 2002
Microsoft Money 2002 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2000 Premium
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (VAIO_VEDB)
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 6.0
Microsoft Works and Money 2002 Setup Launcher
MoodLogic
Motorola Driver Installation 3.2.0
Motorola Phone Tools
Movielink eHome version 1.1
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
MVision
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.1-05-13-31-01
OpenMG Metadata Extractor for Windows Media Player
OpenMG Secure Module 4.1.00
Picture Package Music Transfer
PictureGear Studio 2.0
PL-2303 USB-to-Serial
Portfolio Browser
Quicken 2005
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Recent and Temp Cleaner 1.0
Remote Control USB Driver
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Snappy Invoice System v5.0.3
Sonic Encoders
Sonic RecordNow!
SonicStage 3.0
SonicStage Mastering Studio Audio Filter Custom Preset
Sony Certificate PCH
Sony MP4 Shared Library
Sony Picture Utility
Sony TV Tuner Library 1.0
Sony Video Shared Library
Speed Racer - The Great Plan
SpeedFan (remove only)
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 8
Spybot - Search & Destroy
SpySubtract
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
Symantec pcAnywhere
The Real Yellow Pages v5.0.23
Trend Micro Anti-Spyware
Uninstall AOL Emergency Connect Utility 1.0
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Media 4.0
VAIO Media AC3 Decoder 1.0
VAIO Media Integrated Server 4.1
VAIO Media Redistribution 4.0
VAIO Media Registration Tool 4.0
VAIO Original Screen Saver
VAIO Original Screen Saver VAIO Motion SD Wide Contents
VAIO Registration
VAIO Structure Wallpaper
VAIO Survey Standalone
VAIO Update 3
Viewpoint Media Player
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix [See KB886612 for more information]
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Resource Kit Tools - SubInAcl.exe
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB895198
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinZip
WordPerfect Office 12


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you do have the XML parser then you should have the file. Was it deleted or possibly quarantined by your anti-virus program? If it was deleted then you could uninstall and reinstall the XML parser.

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and uninstall:

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 Update 4
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Viewpoint Media Player


Be sure to leave the latest version of J2SE Runtime Environment only (Java) which is 6.0 Update 7.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Whoa, slow down there. I need to uninstall all of that stuff?

I did not want Viewpoint Media Player, so I uninstalled it one time, and my AOL and other programs never worked correctly until I reinstalled it. Believe me, I did not want it, but it appears I can't be without it. It was a mess.

Also, are you certain I need this missing .dll thing? I do not know if it was removed by my Virus Program (AVG8) or Spybot, but it is not in any quarantine.

All of that other stuff you want me to uninstall - it is safe to proceed with that without messing up anything? (believe me, I am all for uninstalling, but hate it when things go querky).

I don't know how to uninstall that XML parser thing and reinstall it.

I am running Windows XP MCE SP3, P4 3.00Ghz Processor, 2GB RAM, 548GB hard drive(s).

AOL 9.1 is installed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually, msxml3a.dll belong to version 3.0 of the MSXML Parser and since you have version 6.0, you shouldn't need that file.

As for Viewpoint, it shouldn't be a problem uninstalling it but AOL will continue to redownload it every time you download something from them. But you can keep it if you want to.

As for the rest, yes, it's important to remove all older versions of Java when you update to newer versions as the older ones contain vulnerabilities for exploit.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, thanks!


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> Actually, msxml3a.dll belong to version 3.0 of the MSXML Parser and since you have version 6.0, you shouldn't need that file.
> 
> As for the rest, yes, it's important to remove all older versions of Java when you update to newer versions as the older ones contain vulnerabilities for exploit.


All of these pertain to Java, correct?

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9

OK, to remove without having to reinstall anything, correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

These are all related to Java:

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1*

But this one is a different download which is called the Development Kit. I don't know if you really need this as it's for developers or if it was not free so leave this one unless you know for sure you didn't pay for it and don't need it.

*Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 Update 4*

Just be sure not to uninstall the latest update which is this one, which is all regular users need:

*Java(TM) 6 Update 7*


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was coming back here to delete my last stupid post. Anyway, I deleted all of those updates, thanks! 

*Here's my newest log*:

ABC Amber Word2Excel Converter
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
AIM 6
AOL Setup
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
APC PowerChute Business Edition Agent
APC PowerChute Business Edition Console
APC PowerChute Business Edition Server
Apple Software Update
Atari Arcade Hits 1
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
Automotix (remove only)
Avanquest update
Avery Wizard 3.0
AVG Free 8.0
BookWorm Deluxe 1.01
CCleaner (remove only)
Click to DVD 2.0.03 Menu Data
Click to DVD 2.4.12
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
DiscWizard for Windows
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD Shrink 3.2
DVgate Plus
eFax Messenger 4.1
FileMaker Pro 7
FLV Player 2.0, build 24
GdiplusUpgrade
GIGARANGE USB Utility (KX-TG57 Series)
Google Earth
Google Video Player
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HP Document Viewer 5.3
HP Image Zone 5.3
HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3
Image Converter 2
Imagicon
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
InterVideo WinDVD for VAIO
Ipswitch WS_FTP Pro Uninstall
Java DB 10.3.1.4
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 3.1 (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech Audio Echo Cancellation Component
Logitech Harmony Remote Software 7
Logitech QuickCam
Logitech Video Enumerator
Logitech® Camera Driver
MDI2PDF 2.4
Media Center Karaoke Plug-in
Memory Stick Formatter
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886904)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft Money 2002
Microsoft Money 2002 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2000 Premium
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine (VAIO_VEDB)
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 6.0
Microsoft Works and Money 2002 Setup Launcher
MoodLogic
Motorola Driver Installation 3.4.0
Motorola Phone Tools
Movielink eHome version 1.1
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
MVision
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.1-05-13-31-01
OpenMG Metadata Extractor for Windows Media Player
OpenMG Secure Module 4.1.00
Picture Package Music Transfer
PictureGear Studio 2.0
PL-2303 USB-to-Serial
Portfolio Browser
Quicken 2005
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Recent and Temp Cleaner 1.0
Remote Control USB Driver
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Snappy Invoice System v5.0.3
Sonic Encoders
Sonic RecordNow!
SonicStage 3.0
SonicStage Mastering Studio Audio Filter Custom Preset
Sony Certificate PCH
Sony MP4 Shared Library
Sony Picture Utility
Sony TV Tuner Library 1.0
Sony Video Shared Library
Speed Racer - The Great Plan
SpeedFan (remove only)
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 8
Spybot - Search & Destroy
SpySubtract
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
Symantec pcAnywhere
The Real Yellow Pages v5.0.23
Trend Micro Anti-Spyware
Uninstall AOL Emergency Connect Utility 1.0
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Media 4.0
VAIO Media AC3 Decoder 1.0
VAIO Media Integrated Server 4.1
VAIO Media Redistribution 4.0
VAIO Media Registration Tool 4.0
VAIO Original Screen Saver
VAIO Original Screen Saver VAIO Motion SD Wide Contents
VAIO Registration
VAIO Structure Wallpaper
VAIO Survey Standalone
VAIO Update 3
Viewpoint Media Player
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix [See KB886612 for more information]
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Resource Kit Tools - SubInAcl.exe
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB895198
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinZip
WordPerfect Office 12


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are there any problems remaining?


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL! In general with my computer, or just with this missing msxml3a.dll mystery?

Since you've told me that I don't need that .dll, and offered your additional assistance when you saw my uninstall log - and I performed what you suggested, I don't have any problems pertaining to that, unless you see something else in that uninstall log that you feel doesn't need to be there (re: updates)?

If not, then I'll await your reply and mark this thread "solved".

Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

All looks fine but it might be a good idea to post a regular HijackThis scan log.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sure, here ya go:

*Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:07:39 PM, on 9/2/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal*

*Running processes:*
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\agent\pbeagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\server\PBESER~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$VAIO_VEDB\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\WMPlugIn\SonicStageMonitoring.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\SMceMan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\RM_SV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1201064117\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\shellmon.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Discover deskshop Browser Helper Object - {8DB3D69D-DA5E-4165-B781-72A761790672} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BhoDshop.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1201064117\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Startup: Speedfan.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Secure Online Account Numbers - {F74E75A5-96BF-40ef-A1C8-88EAEBB82AB6} - C:\Program Files\Secure Online Account Numbers\SOAN.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://web.tampabay.rr.com
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://symantec.atgnow.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {02CF1781-EA91-4FA5-A200-646E8241987C} (VaioInfo.CMClass) - http://esupport.sony.com/VaioInfo.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {1B00725B-C455-4DE6-BFB6-AD540AD427CD} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqaio/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {85BA505F-FD01-4A91-836C-F7D502E89C9A} (Image Uploader Control) - http://www.evite.com/html/imageUpload/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1337CC4-FF8E-11D1-9C48-00A0CC20E0D2} - http://www.therealyellowpageslive.net/live/ezinit.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E9A7F56F-C40F-4928-8C6F-7A72F2A25222} (AxRUploadControl Object) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/SonyISUpload.cab?v=1,0,0,37
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{90792EE5-D6DB-4131-B0AA-B3AD67A72B5E}: NameServer = 65.32.5.111,65.32.5.112
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: APC PBE Agent (APCPBEAgent) - APC - C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\agent\pbeagent.exe
O23 - Service: APC PBE Server (APCPBEServer) - APC - C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\server\PBESER~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Image Converter video recording monitor for VAIO Entertainment - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Image Converter 2\IcVzMon.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStageMonitoring - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\WMPlugIn\SonicStageMonitoring.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Controller - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\halsv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TV Tuner Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\RM_SV.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TVTA Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\SMceMan.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter (Vcsw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service (VzFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe

--
End of file - 13374 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Everything looks fine.


----------



## awa13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for your assistance and going above & beyond. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're quite welcome.


----------

